# Why do I find working out so boring?



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

It never made me feel any better and whenever I do work out, I get bored even if it's really intense. The only thing that it does to me is make me hungry.

I could never figure out why, maybe someone else feels that way and even figured it out? Everyone I tell this too give me a strange look.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

You must be doing it wrong. Exertion of the muscles releases endorphins in the brain. Endorphins are meant to make you excited.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I'm always bored too. While my body is doing the monotonous movements over and over again, my mind just wanders and gets bored because so much of it's energy is being wasted on moving something back and forth:dry:


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

Sukairain said:


> You must be doing it wrong. Exertion of the muscles releases endorphins in the brain. Endorphins are meant to make you excited.


Did not know that, but it still doesn't make me feel that way. The more and more intense I do it, the more I want to stop and go do something interesting.



Kringle Khan said:


> I'm always bored too. While my body is doing the monotonous movements over and over again, my mind just wanders and gets bored because so much of it's energy is being wasted on moving something back and forth:dry:


And I've got enough muscle to do it for a while too. Like more than 10 seconds which is when I start getting really bored...


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

That's how I feel about going on walks most times. I just feel cut off from the search for new information.


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

Agni of Wands said:


> That's how I feel about going on walks most times. I just feel cut off from the search for new information.


Do you ever feel annoyed after you decide to take a walk and get so bored that you feel stupid for taking it in the first place because now you'll HAVE to walk for 30-60min to get back home?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Agni of Wands said:


> That's how I feel about going on walks most times. I just feel cut off from the search for new information.


See, I actually don't mind walking...my mind is free to really wander without being restrained by the excess energy going toward moving a heavy object back and forth.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe you should plug in some music when you work out. Or watch something, or read something. I don't know. Find some way to distract yourself, and the endorphins will come!


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

Kringle Khan said:


> See, I actually don't mind walking...my mind is free to really wander without being restrained by the excess energy going toward moving a heavy object back and forth.


Working out doesn't have to mean weights. It can be pushups or whatever, weights are even more boring though....


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Sukairain said:


> Maybe you should plug in some music when you work out. Or watch something, or read something. I don't know. Find some way to distract yourself, and the endorphins will come!


That probably would help...don't know about the OP but I just don't care much for working out regardless anyway so even if I did try those, I would still just get bored and go off to do something else instead.


Isn't it more common for ISTP's to actually enjoy working out though? I don't get it though...maybe a walk or jog/run outside through an environment, but stationary moving of an object back and forth or just running in place seems rather dull and boring.


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

Sukairain said:


> Maybe you should plug in some music when you work out. Or watch something, or read something. I don't know. Find some way to distract yourself, and the endorphins will come!


I'm always listening to music, it's not something special. You can't read while you're moving your body and watching I always concentrate when watching a movie, otherwise it's just background, and background in addition makes me annoyed.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

This is all news to me  I thought everybody loved working out once they got into it.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

superdude said:


> Working out doesn't have to mean weights. It can be pushups or whatever, weights are even more boring though....


Pushups/jumping jacks/weight machines/dead weights are all the same to me....it's the same monotonous movement back and forth; whether it's a weighted object or your own body weight makes no difference.


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

Sukairain said:


> You must be doing it wrong. Exertion of the muscles releases endorphins in the brain. Endorphins are meant to make you excited.


Endorphins make you happy, not really excited. They make you feel good, and its generally only after you've been working out for a bit. 



OP, I also find it extremely boring. So I go with a friend. If I have a partner, I never feel bored.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

It is pretty lame but just think of all the gains and all the women who will still ignore you regardless because of your boring personality


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I like taking classes - swing dancing- cardio kickboxing and I often run to music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philipthestone (Jun 6, 2015)

You have no extroverted sensing.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I experienced something similar, also feeling awful after exercising. The few times I tried to exercise regularly I swear my mood was worse than before I started - and the entire reason I started was to try to improve my mood! 

But yeah, working out is boring, and I don't even do it that much. These days all I really get in is some bodyweight exercises while watching TV; the only problem there is I have no endurance or strength at all, but at lest it's something that's slightly less boring.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

My guess is it's because of the sensing functions being on the bottom rung of a person's stacking. For me, I find it hard to be in the moment and stay there without getting distracted or daydreaming. 

What's helped me is when my mind is preoccupied while I am working out. Usually by listening to podcasts, or music while working out. It helps pass the time and gives my mind something to chew on while I perform the bodily tasks in the background. Once I finish working out is usually when I feel the "lightness" of the body, and all the benefits that come with exercising such as improved mood, etc.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

I never, ever have felt better after exercising. The most I would get is this strange sleepy feeling.

Some people say that in order for you to feel good, you have to have been exercising regularly for a while to really feel any effects. I don't know if this is true or not, but if you are really out of shape (not just overweight) it would make sense to feel shitty before you felt amazing.

Others say that you just have to find the right activity. cardio might not work for you, but weightlifting might. Or maybe the constant thought of doing something you don't like while exercising hampers the endorphins from working.

I also heard that people with a family history of substance abuse naturally have trouble producing endorphins. I don't think it's scientifically sound though, as there are many studies that show exercise helps people with substance abuse.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

It is highly dependent on what activity you choose. There's this tiny workout room at my apartment complex, and I try to go do the elliptical there but it is just too boring. There are certain walking routes that I like better than others, too. You need variety. And good music.


----------



## Intricate Mystic (Apr 3, 2010)

Working out is boring because it isn't fun. I dance for my exercise, which is enjoyable.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I feel the same way too - it's just boring and feels like an unproductive use of time, even though I know it's good but being in a gym just feels artificial. I get much more pleasure from long solitary walks and theo nly few times I've ever been to a gym I just felt knackered, bored, tired - not good at all, as if I was being "made" to do this by nature, rather than because it's fun. Even listening to music doesn't help. I guess some people like it and some don't.


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

kittenklyn said:


> Endorphins make you happy, not really excited. They make you feel good, and its generally only after you've been working out for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> OP, I also find it extremely boring. So I go with a friend. If I have a partner, I never feel bored.


That might be not that bad of an idea.



Theneptunepenguin said:


> You have no extroverted sensing.


Read the posts and types, has nothing to do with it.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I have this problem if it feels pointless. For example, when someone tells me walking is healthy I want to whack them over the head. I hate walking, I already do more than I'd prefer to (same goes for running but I avoid running for the most part). 

Pretty much if I don't feel the burn, I tend to feel more miserable psychologically. Intense doesn't necessarily do it. But if it's actually hurting, I feel like that saying "pain is just weakness leaving the body".


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

superdude said:


> It never made me feel any better and whenever I do work out, I get bored even if it's really intense. The only thing that it does to me is make me hungry.
> 
> I could never figure out why, maybe someone else feels that way and even figured it out? Everyone I tell this too give me a strange look.


Because it is?


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

superdude said:


> Do you ever feel annoyed after you decide to take a walk and get so bored that you feel stupid for taking it in the first place because now you'll HAVE to walk for 30-60min to get back home?


There's half your problem - you haven't found a type of exercise that you can get excited about. I love exercising but I find walking incredibly boring unless I'm travelling or walking my dog. It will require some trial and error, but I'm certain there is something out there that you will find enjoyable. You might find pummelling a punching bag fun - most do. Maybe some co-ed team sports so you can impress the ladies? Or, maybe a solo sport, perhaps something with an almost spiritual dimension: mountain biking or X-country skiing through the woods, kayaking early in the morning on the river, etc.



Miniblini said:


> Some people say that in order for you to feel good, you have to have been exercising regularly for a while to really feel any effects. I don't know if this is true or not, but if you are really out of shape (not just overweight) it would make sense to feel shitty before you felt amazing.


I've found that this is the case for me after long sedentary spells. It took me several weeks of cycling to school before I actually started to enjoy it again. Now I can't do without it or my day feels incomplete. I think you need to build up a baseline of joint and cardio conditioning to start hitting that sweet spot in your workouts. In my mind it shouldn't take that long to do that for all but the most unhealthy of people. The human body seems to more or less follow the law of diminishing returns when it comes to fitness - therefore, big improvements quickly at the start.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I have not worked out much yet, but I have recently started working out a few weeks ago. So far I find it enjoyable, and it's a good time to just think to yourself and reflect or have a conversation with friends. I'm usually in a good mood while working out and after. 
However it has not not helped much with sleep quality yet, but that's beyond the scope of the question here.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Exercise does make me feel better in the sense of like, less sluggish and more awake/alert, but yeah, it's boring. I found something that works for me though, so it's not as much of an issue. I do pilates (which isn't so much for burning fat I guess but whatever, it's something) sometimes and I found someone on YT whose videos don't make me want to punch them in the face, so that's what I do. I don't know what's going to happen next (unless it's a video I've seen several times already but I try to avoid that), plus there isn't going to be more than like, 20 reps of one thing in a row. And she talks about random stuff that normally I find trivial and annoying but it's not like I can think about really abstract things when my every other thought is "THIS FUCKING HURTS WHY DO PEOPLE THINK THIS IS FUN" ok not usually that emphatic or pissed off but you get my point.

Aside from that though, find something that doesn't involve a whole lot of simple sequences of repetitive motions. Like dance. Or whatever those people who do stuff do. Hiking. Whitewater rafting. Chasing squirrels. IDK.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

What about mind muscle connection. What do you do at the gym?


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

You need to find something fun. I love exercise but I've never been to a gym and I never intend to go either. I love pole dancing, rock climbing, gymnastics, aerial hoops, surfing, bodyboarding, snowboarding and kayaking. I went to circus school for a while and that was really fun. There's so much random cool stuff. Krav Maga is great, it's (IMO) the best self defence you can learn. Snorkelling is great too if you're somewhere that's good for it. 

I love all those things because you don't feel like you're working out, you're enjoying yourself. Rock climbing is great cause it's a social thing, you go with a mate and then talk to other people at the gym, comparing techniques and stuff. So yeah my advice is shop around and find an exercise that doesn't feel like hard work.


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

Father of Dragons said:


> There's half your problem - you haven't found a type of exercise that you can get excited about. I love exercising but I find walking incredibly boring unless I'm travelling or walking my dog. It will require some trial and error, but I'm certain there is something out there that you will find enjoyable. You might find pummelling a punching bag fun - most do. Maybe some co-ed team sports so you can impress the ladies? Or, maybe a solo sport, perhaps something with an almost spiritual dimension: mountain biking or X-country skiing through the woods, kayaking early in the morning on the river, etc.


that is probably a post that makes the most sense of all in this thread!


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I listen to podcasts and lectures when I workout so I'm never bored. I usually do shorter reps with heavier weights so it keeps me from the feeling of redundancy.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

superdude said:


> It never made me feel any better and whenever I do work out, I get bored even if it's really intense. The only thing that it does to me is make me hungry.
> 
> I could never figure out why, maybe someone else feels that way and even figured it out? Everyone I tell this too give me a strange look.


I listen to audio-books or music or documentaries while I'm working out. 2 birds with 1 stone man. Alternatively you can try to meditate while working out by focusing on the workout or find a sport you enjoy.

Whatever you do, don't allow the distraction from ruining your form. Keeping form while working out is very important, rushing through it is a mistake.



Sukairain said:


> You must be doing it wrong. Exertion of the muscles releases endorphins in the brain. Endorphins are meant to make you excited.


Yeah, that is true, however I don't feel the endorphins kicking in either, which is why I'm reading while working out.

Works for me as I switched to low rep high set slow & execution focused workout where I increased the weight...so it takes a while to do a handful of push-ups lol.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Ah, because it is boring.
I have an elliptical machine at home and I'll often put my tablet up on the little shelf and watch Netflix. basically helps to have something for your mind to do


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

Work out in an environment that is pleasing and fun to you. Gyms are for rats who don't know any better.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

Because working out is no different than brushing your teeth. It is just a necessarily for health, not a party. Unless you have imagination or energy enough to make it a party.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Do an activity you like, and/or do an activity in an environment you like. But I'm pretty sure working out regularly simply doesn't appeal to everyone no matter how or where it's done so it requires some other kinds of motivation to do it.


----------



## superdude (Dec 15, 2015)

apa said:


> Because working out is no different than brushing your teeth. It is just a necessarily for health, not a party. Unless you have imagination or energy enough to make it a party.


It's not necessary. Many people don't work out and are perfectly healthy and even healthier than those who workout.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Working out-of-doors? I love working out of doors but that's because I'm trying to get something done and love getting it done. Also I like running but not everyone is like me, maybe no one. I keep records of my running times and try to improve them. I'm fascinated by how the times go up and down with my health. I'm terrified by injuries because I get them doing other stuff and then running. My shoulder hurts today because of overuse but I forgot what I did to get it. That's not all ...


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

Hearts on Fire(Rocky 4)






Rocky Theme Song






Best Epic Motivational Music






You might give this a listen and see what you think or even try listening as you work out. I've found that if the music has a bigtime determination feel to it, it's actually then the opposite. It's hard for me to "get bored" or want to quit.


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

Nickelback
"If Today Was Your Last Day"






Jordan Feliz "The River"
This one is Christian based, so if you are interested, there it is. If not then disreguard this one


----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Debatelizard (Jan 1, 2016)

This one gets me amped up pretty nicely.






Good luck!


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

superdude said:


> It never made me feel any better and whenever I do work out, I get bored even if it's really intense. The only thing that it does to me is make me hungry.
> 
> I could never figure out why, maybe someone else feels that way and even figured it out? Everyone I tell this too give me a strange look.


Doing it alone, it's not a social activity, no match element either, and also not learning a cool subject or so. I can't find a single reason why it wouldn't be boring. Whoever enjoy it, I'm jelly at 'em. It feels like pure hard working to me, with no satisfying goal, and not satisfying while doing it. Sure, the investment is good, but it's such a long term thing, hard to notice any progress while doing it.



Sukairain said:


> You must be doing it wrong. Exertion of the muscles releases endorphins in the brain. Endorphins are meant to make you excited.


Then I'm doing something wrong as well.


----------

